# Anyone heard of Simone Super Energy?



## Psyc_9780 (Apr 3, 2013)

I was recommended Simone Super Energy. I am going through a rough workup right now and was informed by a SOWT guy to take this product, according to him, its allowed in the pipeline.
I am not a fan of taking supplements due to all the negative effects it can have and the concern of dependency it can produce. However, I've been swimming and running PR's everytime I take it. According to the label, it acts as a "lactic acid neutralizer, has instant energy, recovery, all vitamins, antioxidants, electrolytes, speed, strength, and stamina, and for bodies to work at maximum potential", followed by "nutritional hydration". Reading the label, its loaded with vitamins, 30g of carbs per serving, and a proprietary blend. I have done research on the product and it is very low key, apparently, the maker of this product actually works with AFSOC. Just wondering if anyone has tried it or can verify its authenticity. Thank you.


----------



## Atlas (Apr 3, 2013)

Anything with a 'proprietary blend' makes me skeptical.

I personally cut out taking supps besides a multi and vitamin C.  Interested to hear more about this product though.


----------



## Psyc_9780 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, let me explain a bit more. It doesn't have that jittery feeling to it, and it doesnt make me feel any different, it just feels as though I never hit a wall.


----------



## Psyc_9780 (Apr 3, 2013)

Forgot to put this up there, proprietary blend goes as follows: L-Carnitine-Ltartrate, Inositol, Choline bitartrate, L-Aspartic acid, L-Glutamic acid, Creatine monohydrate, DL-Methionine, L-Valine, L-Leucine
L-Isoleucine, Betaine HCI, L-Arginine HCI Rice Protein concentrate, Octacosanol(from rice bran wax)


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 3, 2013)

Have you asked at specialtactics.com?

That's probably the best location to find what is and isn't allowed.


----------



## Psyc_9780 (Apr 3, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Have you asked at specialtactics.com?
> 
> That's probably the best location to find what is and isn't allowed.


 
I have not, also, the AF member that informed me about the product is a Special Tactics recruiter. He said he used it while going through pre-dive or dive school and while on it he was able to go all day. I will look into it with specialtactics.com


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 3, 2013)

Shit like this has been discussed ad-nauseum.  
I also see Creatine Monohydrate listed.  I'd be willing to bet that's a no-no in any A&S/Pipeline you'd go through in any branch.  You should be getting your nutrition from the food you eat, not proprietary supplements.


----------



## pardus (Apr 4, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Shit like this has been discussed ad-nauseum.
> *I also see Creatine Monohydrate listed. I'd be willing to bet that's a no-no in any A&S/Pipeline you'd go through in any branch*. You should be getting your nutrition from the food you eat, not proprietary supplements.


 
Good post in every point.

Creatine is a no go.


----------



## txpj007 (Apr 4, 2013)

This is basically just gatorade powder done the right way.  The only "energy" properties in this in todays view of energy drinks is the B vitamins.  I honestly dont see anything negative concerning it, minus creatine still being a no go unfortunatley due to being on flight status as a student in the pipeline.  Creatine is naturally occuring in the body.  Its not bad.  Whats bad is uneducated supplementation of creatine or taking to much.  Ill give your SORL a call and get the real scoop if  he's putting out info that is false.  Hes a good dude and wouldnt purposley put out bad info.  Skrewzloose is correct that your nutrition should come from the food you eat.  Supplements are there to SUPPLEMENT your diet.  I look at supplements as a way to fill in the cracks in my diet.  The better the foundation of your diet the less cracks youll have.


----------



## txpj007 (Apr 4, 2013)

Psyc_9780 said:


> I am going through a rough workup right now and was informed by a SOWT guy to take this product, according to him, its allowed in the pipeline.


 
Just got off the phone with your SOWT SORL.  Regarding your statement I think you just heard what you wanted to hear.  He did tell you it was a good hydration supplement but he also told you supplements were NOT allowed for pipeline students.  Just make sure you get your facts correct when quoting operators who are tasked with mentoring you.  What you do to prepare prior to leaving for basic is on you.


----------



## txpj007 (Apr 4, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Have you asked at specialtactics.com?
> 
> That's probably the best location to find what is and isn't allowed.


 
...or this board as there are 3 aetc instructors as members and TE is old and crusty.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 4, 2013)

Interesting all the connections that exist around here...  Puts a little more weight behind the whole "think before you post" advice.  :-"


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 4, 2013)

txpj007 said:


> ...or this board as there are 3 aetc instructors as members and TE is old and crusty.


Yes TE is old and crusty.

But he's kept st.com going out of his pocket for years with no real (aka official help).


----------



## Psyc_9780 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you all for your advice. In addition, I am very skeptical about any supplement, since I would normally not take supplements. I tried doing research and didn't find an abundance of info on this product. That is why I directed my questions here. My intent was not to quote anyone, if it came across that way, I apologize.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 4, 2013)

Have you looked at either Endurox or Accelerade...both have a 4:1 Carb to Protein ratio which by some research it what you want.  As a post workout Endurox was pretty solid when it came to getting back at it the next day, however: it is expensive.  On their page they have independent studies available to read via weblink.

http://www.pacifichealthlabs.com/recover/endurox-r4-muscle-recovery-drink.html

http://www.pacifichealthlabs.com/fuel/accelerade-protein-powered-sports-drink.html


----------

